# Battlefield 3 kostenlos!



## Airboume (29. Oktober 2013)

Halludatach,

wie ich hier gerade entdeckte, gibt es aus einer EA Promotion Aktion einen Generalcode um Battlefield 3 in jedem Origin-Account zu aktivieren, herunterladen und zu spielen.
Ea handelt sich um die multilinguale Standart-Edition, welche ganz normal über "Produktcode einlösen" im Clienten eingelöst werden kann.

Der Code lautet: G433-XWLD-ZBW8-JWUC-JDSW

Wie lange diese Aktion gehen wird, ob Stunden oder Tage oder gar für immer ist unbekannt, aber wer Battlefield 3 noch nicht hat, sollte möglichst schnell zuschlagen! 


Ich sage dazu nur, dass es sich für mich nicht lohnt, weil ich es schon gekauft habe für den vollen Preis und dies nicht bereut habe. Deshalb finde ich es aber ein bisschen fragwürdig, warum es nun direkt schon herausgefeuert wird. Allerdings ist es eine super Sache für Lan-Partys und sich-nun-händereibende-Hacker...

edit:
Es scheint momentan Probleme zu geben bei einigen bei der Aktivierung... Sicherlich großer Ansturm. Abwarten und fleißig auf "einlösen" klicken. 

edit2: Also leider eine Ente... Schade, aber auch gut zugleich... 

edit3: Diese Aktion gab es wirklich nur sehr kurz. Deshalb keine volle Ente 

LG Air


----------



## drebbin (29. Oktober 2013)

Fetzt danke 

edit: jop bei mir meldet es zwar BF3 ->weiter -> fehlermeldung -.-


----------



## Kevaldo (29. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich auf weiter geklickt habe kommt eine fehlermeldung... Code geht nicht bzw. fehler bei der bearbeitung der anfrage laut origin


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (29. Oktober 2013)

Airboume schrieb:


> Halludatach,
> 
> wie ich hier gerade entdeckte, gibt es aus einer EA Promotion Aktion einen Generalcode um Battlefield 3 in jedem Origin-Account zu aktivieren, herunterladen und zu spielen.
> Ea handelt sich um die multilinguale Standart-Edition, welche ganz normal über "Produktcode einlösen" im Clienten eingelöst werden kann.
> ...


 
Boah wie ich die dafür hasse -.- .
Jetzt verfeuern die wie beim Humble Bundle die Accounts für BF3 und es kommen immer mehr Hacker .
Und warum die das machen ist jawohl mehr als offensichtlich ....
Wenn BF3 von Hackern verseucht ist werden immer mehr auf BF4 umsteigen ,owbohl es kaum Neuerungen gibt.
Naja ist zwar schön für die ehrlichen Spieler ,aber dadurch wird massiv das Zocken gestört ,weil sich jeder Idiot der gebannt wurde kostenlos nen neuen Acc machen kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (29. Oktober 2013)

Heh, ich werde trotzdem warten, bis BF4 + Premium auf etwa 50€ unten ist (das mit Mexiko und Foxyproxy muss ich mal probieren xD) und so lange spiele ich halt Rome 2.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Oktober 2013)

Extra neuen Acc erstellt und jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung


----------



## Q-Pit (29. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Heh, ich werde trotzdem warten, bis BF4 + Premium auf etwa 50€ unten ist (das mit Mexiko und Foxyproxy muss ich mal probieren xD) und so lange spiele ich halt Rome 2.


 
Bei mir hat das auf Anhieb geklappt. Hab mit PayPal bezahlt und es hat mich vllt 15-20min gekostet bis ich beides gekauft hatte ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2013)

vorbei


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie viele Threads werden noch geöffnet?


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Heh, ich werde trotzdem warten, bis BF4 + Premium auf etwa 50€ unten ist (das mit Mexiko und Foxyproxy muss ich mal probieren xD) und so lange spiele ich halt Rome 2.


 
Hab für dieses bundle in der deutschen Version und als dvd 78 € auf den Tisch gelegt. Der mexico Geschichte traue ich nicht.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Oktober 2013)

Geil, dann warte ich noch 2 Jahre und hole mir dann BF4 für lau.... 


Edit: Keine Angst, die Hacker sind bald alle bei BF4.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Oktober 2013)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Geil, dann warte ich noch 2 Jahre und hole mir dann BF4 für lau....
> 
> 
> Edit: Keine Angst, die Hacker sind bald alle bei BF4.



Leute die einen fertig programmierten Cheat über Google herunterladen würde ich nicht als Hacker bezeichnen - nicht mal als Script-Kiddies - höchstens als Cheater oder armes Würstchen .


----------



## Kondar (30. Oktober 2013)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Geil, dann warte ich noch 2 Jahre und hole mir dann BF4 für lau....
> 
> Edit: Keine Angst, die Hacker sind bald alle bei BF4.


 
Was jucken einem Hacker?
Nervig sind Cheater / Buguser und Trolle.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich bekomme imemrnoch eine Fehlermeldung...


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Oktober 2013)

ich hab auch eine Fehlermeldung erhalten und nach mehrmalien Versuchen, auch den Versuche den Key über die Website einzulösen, den Support kontaktiert. Die Frau teilte mir mit, dass der Code so leider nicht gültig ist und es keine allgemein gültigen Codes gibt, also das jedes Spiel seinen eigenen Code haben muss. Laut ihrer Aussage gibt bzw gab es diese Aktion nicht und die Spiele werden wieder gelöscht.


----------



## meik19081999 (30. Oktober 2013)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ich hab auch eine Fehlermeldung erhalten und nach mehrmalien Versuchen, auch den Versuche den Key über die Website einzulösen, den Support kontaktiert. Die Frau teilte mir mit, dass der Code so leider nicht gültig ist und es keine allgemein gültigen Codes gibt, also das jedes Spiel seinen eigenen Code haben muss. Laut ihrer Aussage gibt bzw gab es diese Aktion nicht und die Spiele werden wieder gelöscht.



Eigentlich ist das ja auch so. Aber wer weis ob es keine keys gibt die man mehrmas benutzen kann.
Schadr für die leute die sich gefreut haben falls das spiel gelöscht wird.
Gruß


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (30. Oktober 2013)

Okay, danke, dann kann ich Origin gleich wieder löschen


----------



## Typhoon007 (30. Oktober 2013)

Also funktioniert es nicht? Schade ich habe BF3 schon aber wollte es noch für mein Bruder runterladen.


----------



## S_Fischer (30. Oktober 2013)

So da ich einen Komentar auf einer anderen Seite gelesen habe, wo auch einer gestern angerufen hat und schrieb, dass der Key heute nochmal zur Verfügung stehen soll, hab ich jetzt da mal angerufen. Jetzt die Aussage das es diese Aktion doch gab, aber sie vorbei ist. Er meinte auch, dass er mehrere Kollegen gefragt hat.
Immer das gleiche mir solchen Hotlines / Servicecentern, der eine sagt das der andere das. 
Auf jeden Fall Origin ist bei mir auch schon runter  und naja ich kanns ja den Tag über mal probieren den Code über die Website einzulösen, wenn nicht ists mir jetzt auch egal  .


----------



## fire2002de (31. Oktober 2013)

schau mal auf der mydealz Seite, die haben so viele Accounts erstellt und handeln die nun.... schade um solche Aktionen. für die die bf3&origin sich antun wollen


----------



## Shona (2. November 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> schau mal auf der mydealz Seite, die haben so viele Accounts erstellt und handeln die nun.... schade um solche Aktionen. für die die bf3&origin sich antun wollen


Tja das wurde GeMydealzt  deshalb ging es auch nach kurzer zeit nicht mehr, aber es war definitiv keine Ente wie im ersten Post hinzugefügt wurde.


----------

